# ubergo fare estimate



## anneagatha (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi There, I would like to get some advice from this forum regarding business to with cab service. i m new here and involved with cab and taxi business services.you can help with some related questions and discussion to this.








Calculate a fare estimate for your next trip or ride. Enter a pickup location and destination in Ubergo and know the fare estimate of your ride easily.


----------



## travalla (Oct 19, 2016)

Cab fares are generally more expensive than Uber if that's what you're asking...


----------

